# cheap butane lighter



## ziggityz (Sep 13, 2010)

anyone have any suggestions on a decent cheap butane torch lighter? Doesn't have to be refillable, I just don't want to drop $50 on a lighter right now...under $10 would be awesome...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I use the cigars international torch, it was 15 and you can find a free s&h code on the forum. It has been a great lighter for the price so far. I have not seen one under $10 but I'm sure it exists.


----------



## ziggityz (Sep 13, 2010)

$25 for a blazer torch a good deal??


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Ronson Jet Lite. I've picked them up at WalMart for $2.79, but it looks like they might have stopped carrying them. There was a thread about this lighter around somewhere in the Accessory forum. Check it out. I know there are other places that carry them, and they're usually less than $5. I had a Bugatti torch that lists for $50, and the Ronson I have has outlasted that one by a long shot.










Here's the thread... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...iews/180256-ronson-jetlite-torch-lighter.html. Lots of guys on the board here use them and love them.


----------



## ziggityz (Sep 13, 2010)

thanks, will check it out...does it really matter what butane fuel you use..I have some zippo premium I use in my creme brulee torch...will that be ok, or will I need 100x distilled or whatever ??


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

The more purified your fuel, the cleaner the nozzles on the lighter will stay, and the longer it will last. I have an 8oz bottle of Xikar fuel I've had for awhile, and it cost me about $8.99. Then again, if we're talking about a $3 Ronson, it probably doesn't make that much difference in the long run.


----------



## Johnisnotcool (Mar 7, 2010)

Bics use butane.

But I second the Ronson I used to get them for 2 bucks a lighter at walmart, I'd buy 4-5 at a time and have them everywhere and just toss them when they ran out of fuel lol.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

i saw the ronson jet lite at my walmart about a week ago - didnt grab one tho, probably will next time im up that way to have an extra lighter or two 

i use firebird lighters - i have two, got them for $5 each at a B&M - theyre the colibri "cheapo" line essentially.

normally theyre like $20 or something online

At first i thought they sucked but im using cheapo butane - didnt know about the triple distilled stuff. i cleaned out my lighters and theyre working much better - but im sure theyll gunk up again soon. gotta get the good fuel next time im out!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Do yourself a favor and check this link out.........Amazon.com: JetLine Pocket Torch Triple Flame - Clear Lighter: Health & Personal Care

I bought 3 of them thinking it was just gonna die after a few months and I was wrong!!!! The wind will never be your enemy again and with the huge CLEAR tank you just cant go wrong. I never have to guess just how much butane is left in my torch. Hope this helps you out my friend!!!!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Johnisnotcool said:


> Bics use butane.


Sorry, but nupe, they're just lighter fluid.

There may be no "better" lighter on the market at any price than the Ronson Jetlite. Beyond it, you're paying for nothing but looks.

My friend, Donnie, has purposely run the cheapest, shittiest fuel available through his, for years, with nary a hiccup.


----------



## ziggityz (Sep 13, 2010)

went to one wally today with no luck, saw lots of ronson butane but no jetlite...got one more wally here in town...are they with all the tobacco stuff at the front of the store??


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

ziggityz said:


> went to one wally today with no luck, saw lots of ronson butane but no jetlite...got one more wally here in town...are they with all the tobacco stuff at the front of the store??


Generally, yeah. Every once in while you will see them on an end-cap, or rotating display.

Another place I see them is in the discount tobacco emporiums/headshops. You know, the places people who prefer stale cigarettes shop?


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

I second (third?(fourth?)) the JetLite.

or if you're looking for bulk, ebay may be competitive. I remember seeing a few on there a while back.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Generally, yeah. Every once in while you will see them on an end-cap, or rotating display.
> 
> Another place I see them is in the discount tobacco emporiums/headshops. You know, the places people who prefer stale cigarettes shop?


On WM I go to sometimes has them for $3, another on the other side of town sells them for $5.

Usually in the display of the check-out line that sells cigarettes.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Herf N Turf said:


> Sorry, but nupe, they're just lighter fluid.
> 
> There may be no "better" lighter on the market at any price than the Ronson Jetlite. Beyond it, you're paying for nothing but looks.
> 
> My friend, Donnie, has purposely run the cheapest, shittiest fuel available through his, for years, with nary a hiccup.


:first: Ronson JetLite may be the best lighter made. Through the years on this forum I have seen threads such as "My $200 lighter doesn't work anymore, what can I do". The simple answer is "Get a Ronson"! I have one that looks like it survived the Revolutionary War. It has been used with nothing but cheap Ronson fuel since I have owned it. I will bet any dollar amount that it will light on the first click every time I use it (unless it is out of fuel of course). A refill is good for 7 or 8 cigars including touch-ups.

While it may not be the best looking lighter on the market and a lemon may be found now and then, for the money it can't be beat.


----------



## ziggityz (Sep 13, 2010)

I just need like 2 or 3, instead of using matches at my up coming bachelor party/wedding, it would be nice to have a few of the jetlites to pass around, hopefully the other wally in town has them.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

ziggityz said:


> I just need like 2 or 3, instead of using matches at my up coming bachelor party/wedding, it would be nice to have a few of the jetlites to pass around, hopefully the other wally in town has them.


Also check local drug stores like CVS and Walgreens.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

I think I must have grabbed the last Ronsons my local WalMart is going to carry. I kept an eye on the empty hanger, and one day I noticed the price tag marking it's spot was gone.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

*Ronsons get a lot of press for a good reason..built like a tank and works like a mule. If you can't find em at your local WallyMart or other various Drug Stores you can buy a dozen on FleaBay for $45 including S/H. That will take care of your lighter needs for the rest of your natural life. I've heard you can use piss/vinegar for fuel in a Ronson in a pinch if you need to.*


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Cigary said:


> * I've heard you can use piss/vinegar for fuel in a Ronson in a pinch if you need to.*


I think that is only if you drink like I do Gary. Last time I had my blood/alcohol level checked they determined that I had almost 4% blood in my alcohol! :mrgreen:


----------



## centralharbor (May 20, 2010)

http://www.slipperyrockcigars.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=2348

never ordered from here, but they have them


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

ziggityz said:


> went to one wally today with no luck, saw lots of ronson butane but no jetlite...got one more wally here in town...are they with all the tobacco stuff at the front of the store??


Try CVS.


----------



## ziggityz (Sep 13, 2010)

went to a local CVS too...no jetlites just some butane lighter that is oval and angles off to one side, didn't even look at the name...


----------



## hilasmos (Apr 23, 2010)

I'd suggest taking advantage of the buylighters.com 3 lighters for $15.99 deal. I bought one of my lighters from there, and it works great.


----------



## ziggityz (Sep 13, 2010)

scored 3 ronsons today at a local cvs..$4.95 a piece, and they came filled...seriously a deal...thanks for the tips guys!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Habanolover said:


> I think that is only if you drink like I do Gary. Last time I had my blood/alcohol level checked they determined that I had almost 4% blood in my alcohol! :mrgreen:


*That much? At least you know you'll never freeze to death. lol*


----------



## GAbacco (Sep 21, 2010)

I bought a ronson at wally world for 2.98, came filled. bought all they had which was 4. They work better than my 15$ one I got from CI


----------



## bimmerboy318 (Sep 1, 2010)

Where do you guys see these a Walmart?

I don't even see where they sell cigarettes at Walmart anymore.


----------



## GAbacco (Sep 21, 2010)

bimmerboy318 said:


> Where do you guys see these a Walmart?
> 
> I don't even see where they sell cigarettes at Walmart anymore.


Yep, they sell all the goodies here, butane, lighters, cabinet humidors.. well.. :biggrin1:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

They are listed on Ebay as well, there is a current auction for 12...49.95 OBO + free s&h. Good deal if you have a few friends that could use them.

None at my Walmart, may have to check the one by work on Monday.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

bimmerboy318 said:


> Where do you guys see these a Walmart?
> 
> I don't even see where they sell cigarettes at Walmart anymore.


I guess it could differ at other stores, but there's always one aisle that has cigarettes. In my local store, it's close to the middle of the row of register lines, just on the other side of where they keep the magazines and books. The lighter was being stocked in the "impluse" buy section amidst all the other lighters.

I think they may be phasing them out of WalMart, because a lot of guys say their store doesn't have them, and when they ran out at my store, they removed the price tag that was on the hanger they were hanging on. That usually means they're not getting more in. Shame, because they're a damn good lighter, and I wanted to have some on hand for bombs and stuff.


----------

